# Do I need these?



## Brianmullins (Mar 27, 2017)

Hey everyone,

Getting back into the hobby after about a 25 year break. I have a lot of old equipment, and I'm sorting through to determine what's worth keeping and what's not. 

i'm planning a small garage layout, and will be upgrading any existing engines worth keeping to DCC. Most of the engines I have are old Blue Box Athearns. I'm planning to utilize the DCC++ system for my DCC base station and controller. The plan would be to be able to run 2-3 trains at once, but the size of the layout will likely mean that really it would be 2 at most.

I've got several old, cheap power supplies/DC controllers. (see attachement). I'm thinking I don't need these. Doesn't appear that they'd provide adequate power to run the DCC system. But, I wanted to run it by you experts first. 

Any reason to keep them?

Also, I have the following:

1 of these:
http://marketplace.trainzauctions.com/offer/details/MRC-801-Tripack-Transformer-155730

2 of these: https://www.modelrectifier.com/v/vspfiles/resources/dc-ac/cab55.pdf

2 of these:
http://marketplace.trainzauctions.com/offer/details/101249

1 of these:
https://www.amazon.com/Tech-Railmaster-2400-Train-Controller/dp/B008LR2S4K

Any of those worth keeping, or am I better off starting with something newer/better?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Reasons to keep them....
-They can't power DCC but can be used for other tasks like powering turnouts,lights or other goodies on the layout...you never know what future needs may be.
-They're fully paid for.
-They don' t use much room.

Model train related and electronic goodies I never throw away knowing I may need them in the future.They're stashed in identified boxes in the basement should I need them.I even keep different gauges of wires,etc...things that others throw away.

However,it's good to save things only if you know you have them and where they are.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Was forgetting...may be you can sell some.


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

If they can put out 18 volts they should be able to run a DCC++ base station. I'm not absolutely certain, but I'm using a 15 volt DC power supply to run my DCC++ project. You would have to cut the trace on the motor shield to avoid frying the Arduino. Power supplies are pretty cheap on eBay, or look for an old Laptop power supply. 

As for the power packs you have, definitely keep them around. I'm going to use one of my old ones to power a homemade hot wire foam cutter.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The MRC stuff is still good. You can use it to power accessories if you upgrade to DCzc.

The stuff in the photo? Well, if you need paperweights or door stops, sure.


----------

